# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  easy carpet plant seeds

## Apistoinka

Hi all saw some lfs selling as stated in thread easy carpet plant seeds.. anyone tried it before.. whithin 2 weeks able to fully carpet.. sprinkle seeds over wet soil.. using dry start method..

----------


## Mameshrimps

Yup. Saw it with my own eyes at East Ocean. They sow the seeds and bam 3-5 days fully carpeted. Amazing and fast way to carpet it. Will try it once my guppy tank decommission. I already bought 1 bot / $5.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

I'm also keen on trying out those carpet seeds too... for those who have planted those carpet seeds, do post updates on how long the plants can last after they are flooded.

If they can continue growing submersed without issues, these can be a quick way to grow a carpet.  :Well done:

----------


## Apistoinka

Ya.. was curious too how long it can last after flooded.. also curious to know what plant exactly it is... from the pic it looks like hc or mc..

----------


## Urban Aquaria

I actually got to see the actual ones at East Ocean (they grew out a batch in glass bowl with only sand substrate, and flooded it for a few days), it does looks like a super tiny version of HC. The roots are very shallow and fine, like only a few millimeters into the substrate.

Unfortunately no more stock when i was there, have to wait for new stock to arrive. It would be good to find out exactly what type of plant species those are.

----------


## Apistoinka

Other than east ocean where else sell it.. really hand itchy wanna try it...

----------


## Johnenrui

Wow I have also heard about it from a friend and am very keen to try out. If anyone tried it please post updates here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DreamerX5521

wow.... sounds great stuff. 
what other plant seed they are selling?

----------


## bosebani

Wow! Any pictures of what the plants will looks like? Can last long like normal plants?

----------


## Mameshrimps

> Wow! Any pictures of what the plants will looks like? Can last long like normal plants?


Lol what u meant by 'normal' plants?

----------


## salty

Have seen alot of shops on taobao selling the seeds for carpet,but I have doubt they can last long submerged.

----------


## Apistoinka

Trial and error.. since local shop is bringing in and using it insuppose it work.. they wont wan a group of customer went back to them and complain and tarnish their own reputation though..

----------


## Shrimplicity

Anyone interested? I'm currently purchasing via taobao, comes in a pack of 40g, more than eastocean selling. Interested please pm me

----------


## kapitan

Found a seller in carousel..... carousell.com/p/36850980

----------


## Mameshrimps

Dont so gan jiong. Look at the carpet first... the leaves are huge... if those who are ok with it then buy. Got to see how big it will grow. Relax wait till the lfs post what it looks like after a month then decide.

----------


## kapitan

LFS already posted picture in their FB page....

https://www.facebook.com/EastOceanAq...type=3&theater

----------


## Mameshrimps

Not 1 mth yet. I live very near east ocean and frequent it often. If u guys want just buy a little bit to start off and see if u like it or not. Some ppl might not like the big leaves and prefer something smaller like HC

Cheers

----------


## Apistoinka

True... still camping for picture of those who had them flooded..

----------


## fireblade

I go there almost everyday but never see the seed...  :Sad: 
saw the tank, quite nicely carpeted... make me tempted to do it for my 2 feet tank!

----------


## Apistoinka

But wonder if after flooded how long does it last.. is it a real aquatic plants too..

----------


## fireblade

The seed has arrived! !

----------


## DreamerX5521

Yup. I saw it too 10 mins ago. Also they sell the growth plant in a container that filled with water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Apistoinka

Omg.. its time to make a trip down...

----------


## kapitan

Well, started to sprouting after two days.... 





This is the fourth day for this below tank...

----------


## fireblade

I bought the seed but has not touch it yet... looks good for a fast scape !

----------


## Ingen

Need to start with DSM?

----------


## Apistoinka

That was really fast just after 4 days.. wonder how it will be after flooding..

----------


## popimac

Bookmarked. Keen to see the progress, especially if the plants are able to go submerged. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk

----------


## mobilenerd

i have done some experiments recently with these seeds and here are my findings:

1. Placed seeds over some peat in a couple of terrariums, grows well and needs daily watering. 
2. Dry started in a tank and flooded tank in three days instead of the recommended 7 days. Growth is still good.
3. Dry planted the seeds and immediately flooded tank, grows also
4. With water in tank, placed seeds with a tube and now monitoring results.

hope this helps.

----------


## Ang

> Anyone interested? I'm currently purchasing via taobao, comes in a pack of 40g, more than eastocean selling. Interested please pm me


i tried purchase from Taobao but rejected . Plants are not allow to purchase online and these also classified under plants.

----------


## Orky108

Anymore update on the DSM? Will like to find out how the plant is after flooding

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shrimplicity

> i tried purchase from Taobao but rejected . Plants are not allow to purchase online and these also classified under plants.


Hi mine seems to be able to import them, same type

Sergei

----------


## kapitan

Before flooding....


After flooding.....

----------


## Apistoinka

How long has it been flooded..

----------


## MCE

Nice shots, kapitan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ang

> Hi mine seems to be able to import them, same type
> 
> Sergei


Bro , are you purchase via 65 daigou ? maybe i can try again.
Thanks

----------


## Shrimplicity

> Bro , are you purchase via 65 daigou ? maybe i can try again.
> Thanks


http://www.sgshop.com/?action=regist...ink_3431363534

----------


## MCE

Attachment 51731


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sgixus

to all bros still searching for seeds.these seedz are actually called 海藻面膜 in china.it was meant for face mask after mixed with water.just search for 海藻面膜 on taobao under facial to know more.i google and found some prc people selling pack for facial in singapore.2 bucks for 12g pack.alot cheaper.great plant haha i using it on 1ft too.

----------


## fireblade

Hi, can show picture of your flooded tank? This is getting more and more interesting!




> to all bros still searching for seeds.these seedz are actually called 海藻面膜 in china.it was meant for face mask after mixed with water.just search for 海藻面膜 on taobao under facial to know more.i google and found some prc people selling pack for facial in singapore.2 bucks for 12g pack.alot cheaper.great plant haha i using it on 1ft too.

----------


## sgixus

ya sure.this is 7 days old tank.seed grows on day 4.water added on day 6.

not sure how long it can last..heard the most few months.this is the small leaf version.

----------


## sgixus

another view

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5757/...e05c768e_b.jpg

----------


## hcfeng

i will try this seed on this coming long weekend  :Grin:  will try to post some pic when it done  :Well done:

----------


## Apistoinka

I jus tried it on a small betta tank with mini scape.. it will gonna be a outdoor tank and shall see how it goes after flood with just nautral sunlight..

----------


## sgixus

great plant lol can use for facial and aquarium carpet.

----------


## fireblade

after facial plant it!

----------


## sgixus

alittle update...alot of new shoots float up...and stick to the glass

i just realized their roots are also very short..

----------


## yiongcs

Where can i get this? Anywhere in the west? Tried asking c328 boss he got no idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

You can get it in East ocean at havelock road.

----------


## Griffith DreamWalker

Just popped by East Ocean today and bought one bottle of these for my tank. Very few left- maybe only 5-8 bottles. I wonder how well this will do in my new scape as I just added it in today.

I'm most worried that this is not a true aquatic plant and it ends up rotting and ruining the aquascape. :' )

----------


## Ryan Peh

Omg this looks amazingggggg. Carpet plants without co2 nor chiller? 
Camping here just to see if anyone face problems with it after awhile

----------


## hcfeng

I have bought 1 bottle from 181 aquarium on Thursday n today I saw the root start growing. It's amazing  :Cool:  :Grin:

----------


## Ang

> to all bros still searching for seeds.these seedz are actually called 海藻面膜 in china.it was meant for face mask after mixed with water.just search for 海藻面膜 on taobao under facial to know more.i google and found some prc people selling pack for facial in singapore.2 bucks for 12g pack.alot cheaper.great plant haha i using it on 1ft too.


Hi Bro , can provide more details where can i get some from local PRC ? Thank you.

----------


## sgixus

> Hi Bro , can provide more details where can i get some from local PRC ? Thank you.



just google for 海藻面膜 新加坡 you can see the seller in the first link selling pack of 24 x 12g.

----------


## aquanick

@kapitan : how is your carpet doing now?

----------


## kapitan

> @kapitan : how is your carpet doing now?


Just took these two pictures after hearing my nick been called....  :Smile:

----------


## aquanick

Awesome..!!!!

----------


## Orky108

Still looking good.

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk

----------


## looney

Looks awesome! Did you sprinkle some of it on the stones and it just grew there as well? Tempted to give it a shot after failing at HC and glosso seems to be taking forever in my tank  :Exasperated:

----------


## Ang

> just google for 海藻面膜 新加坡 you can see the seller in the first link selling pack of 24 x 12g.


Noted. i shall try. Thanks bro

----------


## sgixus

> Just took these two pictures after hearing my nick been called....


Beautiful!Really nice!

----------


## aquanick

http://www.greenculturesg.com/forum/...-carpet-seeds/

I dont know chinese, but I assume the name of the plant is written in chinese.

----------


## yiongcs

> http://www.greenculturesg.com/forum/...-carpet-seeds/
> 
> I dont know chinese, but I assume the name of the plant is written in chinese.


What's his contact? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan Peh

Just went to East Ocean today and it's sold out. They say they'll probably restock near the end of January

----------


## sgixus

can order from him.just found his contact 97117990 I order from him before.quite responsive and fast good seller

----------


## Orky108

Can buy abit and he sell?. What is the minimum order?

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk

----------


## jiraiya

> Just took these two pictures after hearing my nick been called....


does the bonsai tree supposed to look like that? what's the white thing on top of it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan Peh

The online seller is selling quite expensive compared to East Ocean....

----------


## crenjia34

Is it possible for the plants to grow if I sprinkle the seeds onto the substrate then immediately fill it up with water?

----------


## aquanick

Wont the seeds float if you sprinkle and add water immediately?

The reason for dsm is for seeds to sprout and take roots before flooding.

----------


## Mameshrimps

> Wont the seeds float if you sprinkle and add water immediately?
> 
> The reason for dsm is for seeds to sprout and take roots before flooding.


If you want floating plants that is a good way to start.

----------


## sgixus

do not add fishes which like to mess ard the substrate..the roots are very short.mine has lots of unroots floating ard everyday now...zzzzz even tetra can cause a mess in my tank now

----------


## Ryan Peh

Should be fine for a Betta tank right..?

----------


## SkinHead

So shrimps will definitely uproot the plants???!!

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

should we just spread the seeds and put one layer of soil on top so that the plants can anchor themselves better?

----------


## fiQ

Then no light penetrate

----------


## fireblade

when we plant normal seeds also like that mah...

----------


## fiQ

Maybe u can try n test

----------


## sgixus

> So shrimps will definitely uproot the plants???!!
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


shrimp is fine so far

----------


## sgixus

Maybe the bigger leaf size version have better deeper rooting.anyone know where can get bigger leaf version?saw on taobao.

----------


## sgixus

Just read from a china forum.this seed can last for 3-4months in the tank.its leaf will grow long pointed up,and grow larger also turn red sometimes.people in China usually reset their tank every few months since it just needs few days to grow.

http://bbs.tropica.cn/forum.php?mod=...e=1&mobile=yes

----------


## Ryan Peh

Can't you just trim the longer leaves? Or does it not grow any new leaves

----------


## sgixus

> Can't you just trim the longer leaves? Or does it not grow any new leaves


not very sure.would like to find out too.haha but I don't thinking trimming will help.

----------


## sgixus

http://3g.163.com/bbs/bbs_lady/3g/ar...e=prev&item=29

maybe can read this..about what this seed is.my mandarin is sucks  :Wink:  my friend forward me this link.would like to know more so maybe can maintain the carpet longer in my tank  :Very Happy:  can someone help?

----------


## fireblade

getting cheaper and cheaper.....

----------


## SkinHead

> getting cheaper and cheaper.....


Getting cheaper online or at Lfs??

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

on this thread... :P

----------


## Mr TZY

> Before flooding....
> 
> 
> After flooding.....


So how is it going? how long have it last?

----------


## sgixus

After about one month.some part of the carpet looks melted.dont know what happen.have to redo the carpet soon.

----------


## Ang

> After about one month.some part of the carpet looks melted.dont know what happen.have to redo the carpet soon.


could it be these are not water plant hence cannot last long. :Shocked: 
from some China forum , people said that the seeds are from some kind of tree and would not survive in water in long term.

----------


## Kazuo

These seeds/plants are easy to grow. It is really the case of, just dump the seeds on the wet soil and wait for it to grow.

However, it is only meant for newly setup tank as the seeds won't sink (maybe will but not easy plus you won't be able to disperse them properly/evenly in a tank full of water). Secondly, the roots are very tiny and the plants will be very prone to being swept away by strong currently.

It doesn't grow as fast as what was mentioned, but it does eventually grow. Mine took about 5 to 10 days to see them actually grow.

----------


## Kazuo

I think you need to be generous with the seeds to get what kapitan gets.
If you stingy like me, then result won't be as good.

----------


## Mameshrimps

> These seeds/plants are easy to grow. It is really the case of, just dump the seeds on the wet soil and wait for it to grow.
> 
> However, it is only meant for newly setup tank as the seeds won't sink (maybe will but not easy plus you won't be able to disperse them properly/evenly in a tank full of water). Secondly, the roots are very tiny and the plants will be very prone to being swept away by strong currently.
> 
> It doesn't grow as fast as what was mentioned, but it does eventually grow. Mine took about 5 to 10 days to see them actually grow.


It is the same species. A month later it will start getting pointy. And by the way... those seedlings are not aquatic plants to start with. Good luck if you guys had solely depended on the seeds for your carpeting as you need to change it 4 to 5 mths time

----------


## lizhien

Would adding things like Flourish or Excel help prolong the life of the plant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lizhien

Tested a bunch.. Sprouting after 3 days. This should be day 5 or 6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

saw some tanks at East Ocean, the plants start to have elongated leaves and looks like APP now..

----------


## atwin

After reading all these information, makes me half hearted to try out these seeds.  :Confused: 
Heard the roots are not growing long enough into the substrate as well.

----------


## lizhien

Can try.. I'll take a pic to update on the progress tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Apistoinka

A frenz of mine have it for quite sometime.. it grows entongaled leaves but the leave turn red with right condition in the tank.. look nice..

----------


## Mameshrimps

> A frenz of mine have it for quite sometime.. it grows entongaled leaves but the leave turn red with right condition in the tank.. look nice..


May be lack of nutrients. Same like glosso when there is a certain nutrient defiency. I nvr see it turn red even with high lighting from east ocean. But the plants get really huge and elongated leaves.

----------


## fiQ



----------


## fiQ

Some turn red mostly grow elongated....big seed small seed all the same

----------


## Ryan Peh

Mine just grew out not too long ago ImageUploadedByTapatalk1455540539.468005.jpg

----------


## tarzanboy

Can anybody update how long can it last in the tank it seem the roots are tiny.

----------


## Ryan Peh

It is actually not that nice... It gets messy easily because of their tiny roots. I'm considering removing them completely.

----------


## limz_777

not a semi - aquatic plant ?

----------


## fireblade

anyone ever tried after putting the seeds, put a layer of soil on top?

----------


## Halfbeak

How are these plants growing, I've seen a few types, some pointed leaves, some similar to HC. Some seller claims the China ones don't last Long because they aren't aquatic plants, but there are some sold from Myanmar that is known to last more than just a few months.

----------


## bryanqslee

Will these seed grow on rocks? Im intending to grow the seeds over rocks

----------


## fireblade

yes... they will grow everywhere... as they start to germinate , there will be a layer of gel that stick to the surface.. 
they even grow on wood...but whether can last or not is another question.

----------


## Ryan Peh

They even grow on bare glass... Which is why I decided to remove them cuz they grow everywhere and their short roots make them easily uprooted and messes up the entire fish tank

----------


## Edu7397

As this carpet, is still alive or is a fake plant aquatic?

----------


## scouserganisen

Please see my observations in this thread.....

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...nts-from-seeds

----------


## Alfa Low

Base on the China Url link shared by one of the brother earlier, the Chinese name of this plant is 薛荔 and the scientific name is Ficus pumila which is an evergreen vine actually. Any botanist here can verify this?
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficus_pumila

----------


## fireblade

not expert but I think think it is the same plant

----------


## Cmlee

Are the seeds from east ocean same as China ones? Will they get up rooted easily ?

----------


## fireblade

I think initial stage the seeds will form a layer of gel for it to cling to anything before it started rooting.
The root last for weeks to a month I think that is when the floating starts if the roots is not well establish enough.

I am going to experiment with dry start the seeds, then when they grow, I'll cover another layer of soil for them to anchor properly before adding water .

----------


## Byeiksar

I have also tried that and now i already flood the tank, some say they will last only for few months and will die out eventually..

----------


## Stanley Ng

Capture.jpg


> anyone ever tried after putting the seeds, put a layer of soil on top?


left below photos is not from seed.

----------


## Stanley Ng

my carpet grass become sticky sticky and turn a bit dark colors......

----------


## kapitan

my carpet grass grew and grew and grew until became messy and I resetted the tank....

----------


## jialuvqr

Hi all, does anyone know how to order these seeds from Taobao? I have asked a few forwarder including EZbuy but they refused to ship as this is considered as banned item.

anyone know which forwarder is ok to bring in?

----------


## fireblade

if you need a bit to try, can just buy the small bottle from LFS to play play...

----------


## Stanley Ng

Mine also don't know why grow black color thingy...

----------


## jialuvqr

Hi guys, my carpet plant is starting to grow really tall and messy. I see many small ones still trying to grow from the bottom or melting. 

How do you manage this? Pull them out? How about trimming them.

----------


## Stanley Ng

> Hi guys, my carpet plant is starting to grow really tall and messy. I see many small ones still trying to grow from the bottom or melting. 
> 
> How do you manage this? Pull them out? How about trimming them.


any photos? 

mine not growing.....

----------


## jialuvqr



----------


## Stanley Ng

> 


 Where you got your seed from? my from east ocean but turn out different from yours.

----------


## jialuvqr

> Where you got your seed from? my from east ocean but turn out different from yours.


from Seaview

----------


## Stanley Ng

> from Seaview


Shall make a trip down! Lol

----------


## fireblade

they are the same I think..the leaves will grow longer and longer..

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Sorry for digging this thread up. I'm interested in planting the seeds for my vivarium setup. 
May I know how much does one bottle cost? Does the seed work on normal damp soil instead of partially filled substrate (DSM)?

----------


## crenjia34

Yes the seeds do work on damp soil. In fact, you'll need to "dry start" the seeds in damp soil first before putting water in. I bought the seeds at $5 a bottle. I have 4 bottles and am selling them all for $15. Do drop me a PM or text (9159 1686) if you're interested

----------

